# He's here......



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

This is him, he's had a long journey, but is really not fazed by anything. Ive sectioned part of the garden off and put the run in that section for him so he can have a run round. He absolutely adores to be stroked, he's really confident and sooo laidback, never met a bunny like him!

He's about twice the size of Joey, he's a small frenchie but i can only just pick him up and dreamer is about the same size as his foot!! :lol:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)




----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

omg he is so cute!!! looks to have settled nicely


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:O such a big round face!!!! so cute!  well worth the wait, i love that thin white line on his head he looks so cuddly


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

He looks in good condition, just abit skinny, he needs to build up some muscle.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh Crofty - he really is a gorgeous bunny. Absolutely adorable. Brought tears to my eyes seeing the photos of him. Just to know that he will have a happy life now. It's lovely. Wonderful photos by the way. I am so happy you got him. x 
Jacqui x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww hes a gorgeous bunny  it looks like hes making himself at home with you  xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oooo what a stunner  welcome to frenchies personalities lol i love the red agouti!!! Clay is a red agouti. he has fab butterfly markings  
Give him some brown bread which will help build him up.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> oooo what a stunner  welcome to frenchies personalities lol i love the red agouti!!! Clay is a red agouti. he has fab butterfly markings
> Give him some brown bread which will help build him up.


He's all fluff at the moment, you can feel every bone, he just has no muscle, he hasnt had any hay but loves it now!!! He's bigger than he looks in the pics, i didnt realise until i saw Joey near him!!!

The hutch was only 3ft  but the run was about 6ftx3ft obviously with the hutch inside, not the worst ive seen but he was int he there 24/7. He's just lapping up the attention now 

I love his markings! Not that it makes a difference to me but is he a good type frenchie? (i dont know anything about this part of bunnies!!!)


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

awww such a cutey!!  where did u get him from if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

xliljanex said:


> awww such a cutey!!  where did u get him from if u dont mind me asking?


No i dont mind, read this thread, its this lots fault i have him lol he was on freeads, children had lost interest, kept in a 3ft hutch with a little muddy run attached, never had any vacc's, hay and he needs his 'teabags' removed!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/72407-just-me.html


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

He has a good sized head with nice width between his eye's, slipped crown, shoulder's ok he just needs to bulk up on weight. butterfly markings look good with no putty nose  thats 1 disqualification i cant seem to get right with my butterflies!!! They all have putty nose's lol
would be interested to know his weight so i could guess his size better.

Feed him up well, im not saying make him fat tho lol french eat upto 4 times the amount of a smaller breed and need a small amount of bulk on them, fat turns to muscle


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

He is beautiful!! What a sweet face! And he does have lovely markings!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> He has a good sized head with nice width between his eye's, slipped crown, shoulder's ok he just needs to bulk up on weight. butterfly markings look good with no putty nose  thats 1 disqualification i cant seem to get right with my butterflies!!! They all have putty nose's lol
> would be interested to know his weight so i could guess his size better.
> 
> Feed him up well, im not saying make him fat tho lol french eat upto 4 times the amount of a smaller breed and need a small amount of bulk on them, fat turns to muscle


I'll have him weighed at the vets next week. Not sure i could pick him up when he puts weight on 

Whats a putty nose?  and whats a slipped crown?


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, he looks an absolute sweetheart. Gorgeous pics. He looks like he's in seventh heaven now to have lots of space to play around in and grass to eat. He looks like he's saying, "thank you mummy crofty, i'm so much happier now." Hope he gets on well with your other buns. I'm sure Saffy's happy you've given her little "brother" bunny a happy home.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

PS. What's his name?!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

helebelina said:


> PS. What's his name?!


You need to vote on my name voting thread!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Good grief, just saw your new thread - I must be psychic! 

Wumpus sounds cute! And v fitting for such a cutie bun too!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Putty nose is white on the nose
Slipped crown is harder to explain lol best way to explain is if you look at pics of Cam on my site he looks like he has a pair of balls on his head and the ears site at the correct drop straight behind the eyes. If slipped the balls are further towards the neck and the ears have a slight angle and dont sit behind the ears.

hope that explains that a bit lol took me ages to see a good crown and a slipped crown.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Putty nose is white on the nose
> Slipped crown is harder to explain lol best way to explain is if you look at pics of Cam on my site he looks like he has a pair of balls on his head and the ears site at the correct drop straight behind the eyes. If slipped the balls are further towards the neck and the ears have a slight angle and dont sit behind the ears.
> 
> hope that explains that a bit lol took me ages to see a good crown and a slipped crown.


Ohhhh i think i getcha! lol perhaps he needs a bra for his head... rekon that would work?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW! Ahhhhh OMG he is soooooo beautiful! Ive just seen this thread wasnt on yesterday! He is truly beautiful I need to have him too Crofty you lucky ducky always have the most gorgeous buns!

Ill be sending him a little welcome home present on Monday!

x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw croft he is stunning! He'll be so cuddly when he's a bit plumper and will be a great lap rabbit I rekon! I bought him a couple of bits today which will be in the post Monday  hopefully it'll go a little way to helping cut some cost


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Crofty,

just seen your thread and I am sooo pleased to see 'Charlie' in his new (forever?) home and looking so much happier already 

He couldnt have asked for a nicer new bunny mummy


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ty-bo said:


> Hey Crofty,
> 
> just seen your thread and I am sooo pleased to see 'Charlie' in his new (forever?) home and looking so much happier already
> 
> He couldnt have asked for a nicer new bunny mummy


Thankyou hun, his names Teddy now 

Thankyou everyone!!! You're all so generous xxx


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

crofty said:


> Thankyou hun, his names Teddy now
> 
> Thankyou everyone!!! You're all so generous xxx


I read that thread afterwoods lol

I love the name Teddy, I wanted to give that name to one of our buns but it didnt suit him in the end but it definately seems to suit him


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awwww, he is really lovely Crofty! Settled already it looks like! 

Teddy is a great name aswell 

*Heidi*


----------

